# How to edit video on a pc?



## Four Pillars (Apr 5, 2009)

Does anyone know anything about editing video on a pc? Not sure where to start.

My Canon Powershot 200sx camera makes .MOV files and I'd like to be able to shorten them/splice them.

I've done some googling, but most of the references I've found are at least a couple of years old, so I'm not sure if they are the best info.

I want to edit some videos of my kids playing hockey, so it's very important. :|

I don't mind paying (within reason) for a converter/editor software.


----------



## CanadianCapitalist (Mar 31, 2009)

I've used Adobe Premiere in the past. It's an expensive product though.

I haven't tried Windows Movie Maker personally but I believe it used to be free.


----------



## CanadianCapitalist (Mar 31, 2009)

Turns out Movie Maker is bundled with Windows 7. Start->Windows Live Movie Maker.


----------



## Four Pillars (Apr 5, 2009)

Thanks Ram. I'll see if I can get that to work.


----------



## Maybe Later (Feb 19, 2011)

I've used MOvie Maker for simple edits in the past. It worked well. I may have had to download the "Microsoft Live" programs with my Win 7 platform (Enterprise).


----------



## leoc2 (Dec 28, 2010)

I have been using TMPGEnc 4.0 XPress for years.

http://tmpgenc.pegasys-inc.com/en/product/index.html


----------



## Four Pillars (Apr 5, 2009)

Movie Maker is awesome. Easy to use and works really well.

I don't think it's powerful enough for more advanced users, but it's perfect for me.


----------

